
U.S. Customs Officer Harasses Defense One Journalist at Dulles Airport - smacktoward
https://www.defenseone.com/threats/2019/10/us-customs-officer-harasses-defense-one-journalist-dulles/160380/
======
NotSammyHagar
This shit keeps happening. The feeling that govt workers can act corruptly
because this is tacitly allowed at high levels of the govt. After trump is
gone this will take a long time to recover from. If it happens to you, you
need to report it, which could be damaging, but its the only way to stop it.
Force these bullies to see its not acceptable. I pray it's not acceptable.

